
Oculus co-founder Palmer Luckey donated $100,000 to Trump’s inauguration - petergatsby
https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/19/oculus-co-founder-palmer-luckey-donated-100000-to-trumps-inauguration/
======
meri_dian
We get it. Palmer Luckey likes Trump. It's time to end the crusade against
him.

Living in a hyperbole saturated liberal echo chamber you'd think that no
decent, moral human beings could be capable of supporting Trump. But many do.

The conservatives spouted similar nonsense in their own hyperbolic echo
chambers when Obama was president.

------
Tanegashima
Then let's be coherent and respect what that man does on his private life with
his private money.

Like Trump or not, Occulus is a real company with real people working there
making money from selling a legitimate product. So don't associate the two
things.

(God, why do I have to write this?)

